# Master mitres



## PerranOak (16 May 2009)

I've had a brilliant idea ... I think. No doubt (if it is brilliant) it's been thought of before!

I want a quick way to make simple mitred boxes with stock about 9-12mm thick.

Now I have my first router table, I though I could get a V-groove bit and, all in one go, cut the mitre and cut the piece to length.

I can't quite imagine the jig for this yet as I guess the piece needs to be on the actual table but it can't be too hard, right?

Anyway, do you think that this will work?


----------



## Racers (16 May 2009)

Hi,

Most HiFi speakers are made like that but they use circular saws to cut the V grove nearly through, them wrap them up.

I would cut them to length then use the V grove bit to miter the end, or else one slip on the last miter and its ruined.


Pete


----------



## PerranOak (16 May 2009)

Ah yes, I know what you mean. They cut up to but not through the laminate.

I would be using solid stock so would have to cut all the way through.


----------



## xy mosian (16 May 2009)

Racers":2fgta5vj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Most HiFi speakers are made like that but they use circular saws to cut the V grove nearly through, them wrap them up.
> 
> Pete



Absolutely right. The trick was to get the saws lined up spot on. Earlier, when HiFi was HiFi and speakers were veneered in real wood and spray polished, the veneered panels were often cut with double-ended tennoners fitted with suitably shaped cutters.

xy


----------



## Benchwayze (11 Jul 2009)

I used a vee bit to joint the inserts for a jewellery box, for my daughter. 

I used something similar to Roy Sutton's Tenoning Jig to get the vee groves in the right places. 

I used my mitre-trimmer to cut the mitres for the corners, and also the ends of the divisions that slid into the vee grooves. 

John


----------



## PerranOak (11 Jul 2009)

Cheers, interesting.


----------

